# What is your setup for watering your goats?



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am wanting to get a better watering arrangement without spending too much money in the spring. Right now we have a big bucket that we refill daily in the stall with them. I need ideas for a new arrangement! Please give me ideas!!!

onder:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Well I use two big fortex rubber pans, about 5 gallons each. Theyre easy to knock the ice out and easy to clean. In the winter I get water from the house and in the summer, we buried a waterline out to the goat house...and just hooked it up to a faucet. only took a day to dig the trench and hook it up. its priceless!!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We use the mixing pans at Lowes-like for mixing concrete-They are about 3 foot long by 2foot wide-they are about 8 inches deep- i am very leery about deep water troughs due to fear all of our small kids drowning.


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and install a waterline to your pens using cheap PVC pipe, be sure to bury it deep enough so that it doesn't freeze. Then go up with either steel pipe or copper if you can solder. Install nipple waterers in each pen so you don't have to worry about the water getting stale or having then drop anything unsanitary in their buckets.

We first did this with our show pigs and by accident found out that the goats would rather drink from the nipples, we caught them sticking their heads into the pig pens to get a drink. They had self filling water buckets at the time , :? but they like to get "fresh" water from the nipple.

:thumb: We use the cheap nipples from Nasco last time we ordered 20 it only came out to about $2.50 a peice. It is a lifesaver when you are out of town, whoever feeds for you can just come and feed not have to water everything.


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

I have automatic water bowls attached to fence and they use it and it works well. I do have to go and flush them out with my hands every few days. (leaves and dirt settle to the bottom) I do have the nipple waterers for my dogs and I do see the goats use them alot!

Connie


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

I would like some more info on these nipple waterers. They sound interesting. Currently I use an old steel bathtub for my goats. That way when it gets dirty I can pull the plug and it will self drain to clean. This summer I was planning on running a water line out to the goat pen, these nipple waterers may be the ticket.

Also I would use pex or poly instead of PVC underground. It is much simpler to use and will expand if it does freeze to prevent a busted line in case you don't get it deep enough. It is very simple to use and you can buy it in really long lengths. 

Evan


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have twwnty gallon water tubs on the outside of my fences, there are large cattle panels in front of them with big enough squares they can reach through and drink. It keeps does (if they kid in the pasture) from dropping kids in them as well as them from pooping in them mostly. and it keeps small kids from falling in and not being able to get out.
beth


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Since it is winter and I only have 2 does and kids, I have 2 two gallon buckets and I take one out in the morning and then replace it with the other one at night. That way one may freeze threw out the day and then the other one at night. But they have water twice a day till it freezes. In the summer I use 5 gallon buckets. It sucks but right now I dont have the money to put in water lines. Our barn is over 100 years old and I dont want to put alot of money into it since it will probably come down in the next few years.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I ran a hose from a nearby spigot to the goat pen and used the mechanism out of a toilet tank to make an auto filling waterer. Right now am using an old blue water drum that has been cut in half lengthwise. The water line RARELY freezes, we have it about 6-8 inches under the dirt but here in NC its not that cold normally... lately been awful though. When the top of the water barrel freezes over, I just whack it with a hammer, pull the ice off and when the small part of the line that does freeze thaws out in the sun, it refills itself


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

We have 40 and 50 gallon stock tubs. In winter we put stock tank heraters in them to keep the water open. For the baby pen, we use smaller tubs when the kids are real young.


----------

